# دورة فيديو في عمل الخرائط ببرنامج Arc GIS



## د جمعة داود (23 مايو 2014)

بفضل الله تعالي قمت بعمل دورة تدريبية في استخدام برنامج Arc GIS لعمل الخرائط، وتتكون من 8 دروس (كل محاضرة حوالي ساعة) علي اليوتيوب كالتالي:

الدرس 1: أساسيات البرنامج
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 1 ط§ط³ط§ط³ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 2: الارجاع الجغرافي
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 2 ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¬ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 3: انشاء الطبقات
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 3 ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§طھâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 4: ترقيم المضلعات
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 4 طھط±ظ‚ظٹظ… ظ…ط¶ظ„ط¹ط§طھâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 5: ترقيم الخطوط و النقاط
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 5 طھط±ظ‚ظٹظ… ط®ط·ظˆط· ظˆ ظ†ظ‚ط§ط·â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 6: البيانات غير المكانية
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 6 ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط©â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 7: اخراج الخريطة
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 7 ط§ط®ط±ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط®ط±ظٹط·ط©â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الدرس 8: خرائط التوزيعات
â€«ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط§ط±ظƒ ظ…ط§ط¨ 8 ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ط§طھâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم سرا


----------



## MOHHAN (20 يونيو 2014)

تحياتي


----------



## MOHHAN (20 يونيو 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## قطامش (6 يوليو 2014)

عفاك الله وبارك لك فى زريتك واهلك


----------



## دحدوح (11 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعه والقائميين علي المنتدي


----------



## Melak (25 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا دكتور...
دورة مفيدة


----------



## عاشق الامواج (8 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يادكتور ....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------

